# Body cleansing programs.



## SuperFlex (Jun 24, 2006)

Anybody ever do one and what do you think about them?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

I think that they can be very beneficial.  You lose weight on them, but they really clean a lot of bad shit out of you, and overall you become healthier IMO


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm going to do this program. 

http://7dmc.com/why.asp

I believe there are cures to just about every health issue in nature. I also believe the medical community knows how to cure many diseases. They don't because they see fit to make $100,000 on treatments and surgerys instead of far less expensive cures. I'm not saying this program is a cure all, but it may be an extraordinary blessing for some.

I've never done an enema and I'm not looking forward to it... Look at the crap that can be in your body though! Well worth getting that out! Any parasites all die as well...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

This is the one my uncle used.  he has cancer.. had it for 5 years now, and they only gave him 2.  He is using all herbal medecines to try and combat it.

http://www.herbdoc.com/store/Scripts/prodList.asp


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think that they can be very beneficial. You lose weight on them, but they really clean a lot of bad shit out of you, and overall you become healthier IMO


 
I agree bro.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is the one my uncle used. he has cancer.. had it for 5 years now, and they only gave him 2. He is using all herbal medecines to try and combat it.
> 
> http://www.herbdoc.com/store/Scripts/prodList.asp


 
I hope he beats it PreMier! The guy who started the program I posted had cancer as well. He went the herbal route and was cured in 4 months flat! Others who were diabetic their whole lives got rid of it!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I'm going to do this program.
> 
> http://7dmc.com/why.asp
> 
> ...


Here's something I wrote a while ago:

"Michael Geffen, of Geffen Records fame, has a child who grew up with severe seizures and all the doctors would do is prescribe various pills.

Geffen took it on himself to find a solution and ran across a paper from a doctor in the 1930s (I believe) that showed that diets with enough fat lowered the frequency and severity of the seizures.

On a side not, the doctors of that time had the remedy put away as it failed to provide them with an revenue. Geffen was talking about suing the AMA."


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 25, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Here's something I wrote a while ago:
> 
> "Michael Geffen, of Geffen Records fame, has a child who grew up with severe seizures and all the doctors would do is prescribe various pills.
> 
> ...


 
That ain't right man...


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

I heard body "cleansing" can be dangerous. You can wash out stuff you need.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I heard body "cleansing" can be dangerous. You can wash out stuff you need.


 
That's probably true but getting rid of what you don't is a good thing. Gives you a fresh start of sorts. Anything that has taken away peoples afflictions is certainly something to consider. On a good program you're actually adding good nutrients anyway. You don't just flush everything out with a poop pill. If you get bored check out that site. At least you'll have an excuse for sticking things up your bunghole...


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

sounds fun.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 25, 2006)

I saw this also, I am thinking of doing it myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 25, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> On a side not, the doctors of that time had the remedy put away as it *failed to provide them with an revenue*. Geffen was talking about suing the AMA."


 
This pisses me off so much, when my spouse was ill they gave it a shitload of prescribed medicine which made him sicker and look like a druggie. My spouse then decided to stop taking all the drugs...best decision ever made.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2006)

Doctors, Lawyers, Mechanics, & Thieves.


Yeah, you can find a good one, but they're the exception, not the rule.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 25, 2006)

I have heard the only reason we are alive is because there are colonies of bacteria that live in our body and carry out certain processes.  Without these "good" bacteria we would die, and they need us less than we need them.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I saw this also, I am thinking of doing it myself.


 
If you do, buy it from ebay. http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=7dmc&category0= Much cheaper... Btw, I'm not associated in any way with this program!(that was for Rob ) I bought two cycles to test it out. If I improve as suggested I'm going to do a few more cycles as well.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have heard the only reason we are alive is because there are colonies of bacteria that live in our body and carry out certain processes. Without these "good" bacteria we would die, and they need us less than we need them.


 
That's true, but whatever you may happen to lose isn't going to have a negative effect on you. Read it man... Most of the pioneers of this type of medicine lived 100 years or more!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I heard body "cleansing" can be dangerous. You can wash out stuff you need.



It happened to me, I ended up in the hospitol with a stomach inffection and constipation. It took me around 60 days to get back to normal. It was very painfull and embarrassing.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 25, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> It happened to me, I ended up in the hospitol with a stomach inffection and constipation. It took me around 60 days to get back to normal. It was very painfull and embarrassing.


After you had the cleansing?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 25, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> It happened to me, I ended up in the hospitol with a stomach inffection and constipation. It took me around 60 days to get back to normal. It was very painfull and embarrassing.


 
What type of program did you do


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> It happened to me, I ended up in the hospitol with a stomach inffection and constipation. It took me around 60 days to get back to normal. It was very painfull and embarrassing.



damn


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This pisses me off so much, when my spouse was ill they gave it a shitload of prescribed medicine which made *him* sicker and look like a druggie. My spouse then decided to stop taking all the drugs...best decision ever made.





So the truth is revealed....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> So the truth is revealed....



If you're a she-male, you can marry anyone.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a better one!  
www.georgedejohn.net.  I am on this one right now and am on day 15.  

I've lost about 8 pounds and I don't even know how many inches!  But I've dropped one pant size so far and sleep better than I've ever slept, have better clarity and focus, and many more benefits.  

This one is a little expensive, but you get three times the benefits that you do with that 7 day thing...plus it comes with the supps and the protein powder for shakes.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> There is a better one!
> www.georgedejohn.net. I am on this one right now and am on day 15.
> 
> I've lost about 8 pounds and I don't even know how many inches! But I've dropped one pant size so far and sleep better than I've ever slept, have better clarity and focus, and many more benefits.
> ...


 
Thank you. I may try it out. However this program is excellent as well. Any program that cures peoples various diseases is worth while. I hope you get the results you're looking for! It must be great for weight loss if you've lost 8lbs. You already look great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh thanks so much super!  I am looking to get into contest shape, or close to it


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh thanks so much super! I am looking to get into contest shape, or close to it


Same here. Work hard...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

You too!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> What type of program did you do



all natural fruit and veggies protein powder vitamins combo a very senior person on this forum reccomended. I'm not going to disclose their name but what worked for them did a shit ton of damage to me. So just be very carefull, it's not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm just curious Joe, what "damage" can fruit, veggies, protein and vitamins do?  With the exception of fruits (depending where you are in your program) what harm can come from (you say natural - I guess you mean organic)veggies.  And I'm no expert, but protein shakes are good for you, unless you're trying to have 9 of them a day!  And vitamins?  Well....


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> all natural fruit and veggies protein powder vitamins combo a very senior person on this forum reccomended. I'm not going to disclose their name but what worked for them did a shit ton of damage to me. So just be very carefull, it's not worth the risk IMO.


 
That's crazy Joe. Sorry to heat that man. I wonder if you had bad supps or something. Maybe you're body had too much of a good thing  Did the doc tell you what the cause was?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm starting my 2nd day of the 10 day prep phase. Right now the program is basically eating fruits, veggies, and things like that. It's also the parasite killer phase. You take a super greens supplements as well. All I know is for some reason I took the biggest   I've ever taken in my life this morning. I haven't even started the colon cleansing. This may get messy...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Which one are you doing Super?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> At least you'll have an excuse for sticking things up your bunghole...






			
				fufu said:
			
		

> sounds fun.







			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I saw this also, I am thinking of doing it myself.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Which one are you doing Super?


 
7 day miracle cleanse. I may stop today. I'm thinking of taking another vacation this Friday to South Carolina. I'll definitely jump right back on the program when I return however. I bought two 7 day cycles... I'm going to do the one you suggested as well.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

>


 
lol... I like how you grouped Min0's comment in there...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> lol... I like how you grouped Min0's comment in there...



I couldn't resist. I'm so damn bored right now.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist. I'm so damn bored right now.


 

There are boobies at the beach right now...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> There are boobies at the beach right now...




Yeah, thanks for reminding me. Too bad I'm at work...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

*Sorry...*



			
				FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks for reminding me. Too bad I'm at work...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's the super green tabs or parasite killer but something is lighten me up...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I'm starting my 2nd day of the 10 day prep phase. Right now the program is basically eating fruits, veggies, and things like that. It's also the parasite killer phase. You take a super greens supplements as well. *All I know is for some reason I took the biggest  I've ever taken in my life this morning*. I haven't even started the colon cleansing. This may get messy...


I bet you feel much better, how is your appetite now?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 27, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I bet you feel much better, how is your appetite now?


 
It was all the fruit is all. Really no difference in feeling yet. I'll let you know though. I always eat non-stop...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever done coffee enimas? Feel free to pm me if so desired...


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Ehhh...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It was all the fruit is all. Really no difference in feeling yet. I'll let you know though. I always eat non-stop...


 
The parasite killer makes you have to use the restroom quite a bit. It wasn't the fruit... After I finished the parasite killer I had the best looking turds I've ever seen. I never thought you could poop so pretty! I almost framed one... Studies say up to 95% of Americans have parasites! Getting rid of them is important and is done safely with this program.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ehhh...


 
Coffee enimas are EXTREMELY healthy! I'm trying to find some now... I haven't done the main cleanse yet. It suggest up to four enimas a day!  I've never done one...but if I have to do them in order to get the most from the program I will. It suggest a normal enima, but coffee enimas are the way to go.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> studies say up to *95% of Americans* have parasites! Getting rid of them is important and is done safely with this program.


I should hope so since we need certain ones to help in our digestion.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I should hope so since we need certain ones to help in our digestion.


 
They were talking about nutrient absorbing parasites... This is from the report.

*If you are a victim of an immune system disorder or prolonged digestive problems, what`s bugging you can be the underlying cause no one is talking about. 
Symptoms of parasitic infestation mimic many diseases and disorders, many of which go undetected and undiagnosed by the best of physicians simply because majority of them are not educated in parasitology other than basic medical school introduction.
Recent medical studies estimate that up to 95% of North Americans has at least one form of parasite living in their bodies!!!
The danger in these invaders is not just their presence, but their extremely toxic, even deadly waste products expelled into the host body. Parasites thrive in the intestinal tract where they became "obese" when fed their favorite diet consisting of sugars, processed and junk foods, and excessive carbohydrates.
 Parasites have three main goals within their human host:*​*

Growing fat on your nutrition​
Overloading the host with their waste, which is then reabsorbed into the bloodstream of the host, weakening the entire immune system function​
Drinking your blood​
Parasites can now be safely and effectively eliminated from the body without the use of harmful drugs and their side-effects.
Ignorance and denial are deadly. Armed with this information, take action today and evict those health-depleting, uninvited guests, Naturally!​*​


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm trying Dual Action Cleanse right now, but I don't think it's working all that great to be honest. I think I have a serious digestion problem though. I am only 19 years old, and am just not having enough.......... a day. And they are sorry excuses. I have done a parasite cleanse and now this cleanse and notice no big change. I guess I really have something bad  Or for some reason the parasites live on!


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 28, 2006)

Shit, I need a cleanse.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 28, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Shit, I need a cleanse.



How do you figure? The parasite post?  Pretty scary huh? 

And did you see the video Loose Change about the 9/11 conspiracy?

Or perhaps you watched The Great Conspiracy??


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ehhh...



HI FUFU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 28, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> How do you figure? The parasite post?  Pretty scary huh?
> 
> And did you see the video Loose Change about the 9/11 conspiracy?
> 
> Or perhaps you watched The Great Conspiracy??




Any human being living in America needs a cleanse with all that shit jacked up in the food and chemicals we volinatily put in our body.

I've seen parts of Loose Change 1, and all of Loose Change 2.

I dont think I've ever seen The Great Conspiracy.

What about yourself?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 29, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I'm trying Dual Action Cleanse right now, but I don't think it's working all that great to be honest. I think I have a serious digestion problem though. I am only 19 years old, and am just not having enough.......... a day. And they are sorry excuses. I have done a parasite cleanse and now this cleanse and notice no big change. I guess I really have something bad  Or for some reason the parasites live on!


 
When the parasites die they may not even exit your body. That's what a good cleanse will do. During the cleanse is when the dead parasites will come out. Hopefully you are one of the lucky few who don't even have parasites! If you're still not crapping do some coffee enimas. They are amazingly healthy... If that doesn't do the trick go to the doc. I think that will get er done for you though...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 29, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Any human being living in America needs a cleanse with all that shit jacked up in the food and chemicals we volinatily put in our body.


 
True story...


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have heard the only reason we are alive is because there are colonies of bacteria that live in our body and carry out certain processes.  Without these "good" bacteria we would die, and they need us less than we need them.



That's why antibiotics should never be taken unless your dying.  Yeah it kills all the bad bacterials but it also kills all the living enzymes which are essential for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> all natural fruit and veggies protein powder vitamins combo a very senior person on this forum reccomended. I'm not going to disclose their name but what worked for them did a shit ton of damage to me. So just be very carefull, it's not worth the risk IMO.


Yeah, that was me.  You obviously didn't do enough research.  You need to take high doses of probiotics while you cleanse or you kill your good bacteria too.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 29, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was me. You obviously didn't do enough research. You need to take high doses of probiotics while you cleanse or you kill your good bacteria too.


 
What are these probiotics? Good bacteria? I'm about to do a cleanse and if these are needed, please lmk if you know a good source.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, probiotics are good bacteria.  When you have digestion issues or if you are cleansing you should ALWAYS take probiotics.  It will keep replenish your good bacteria that gets destroyed.

This one is my favorite.  http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/smartbomb_1904_45328090


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 30, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, probiotics are good bacteria. When you have digestion issues or if you are cleansing you should ALWAYS take probiotics. It will keep replenish your good bacteria that gets destroyed.
> 
> This one is my favorite. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/smartbomb_1904_45328090


 
Thank you ma'am.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 3, 2006)

Claiming that detox diets cure cancer is the most ridiculous thing I've EVER heard.  Seriously, to think that such nonsense could fix what so many millions are dying from every year, is just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.

And to you morons that think all doctors do is try to fuck you over, and that "anti-depressants" are the work of the devil, I hope you need to take them, I seriously do.  But, that won't happen right, you can take some fad detox diet and "flush" the toxins out right?

This crap is just snake oil, and there is NO corrolation between going on a cleansing program and curing ANYTHING.  Go back to your scientology convention or something if you think TRAINED PROFESSIONALS are trying to fuck us over.  I've been to many, many doctors and pretty much all of them are overworked and underpaid, if they can fix you quickly, they will.  They will not hold back treatment if they know it works.  If they do, they are the exception, and STOP painting all doctors with the same discrimination brush.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2006)

MGorgon said:
			
		

> Claiming that detox diets cure cancer is the most ridiculous thing I've EVER heard. Seriously, to think that such nonsense could fix what so many millions are dying from every year, is just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> And to you morons that think all doctors do is try to fuck you over, and that "anti-depressants" are the work of the devil, I hope you need to take them, I seriously do. But, that won't happen right, you can take some fad detox diet and "flush" the toxins out right?
> 
> This crap is just snake oil, and there is NO corrolation between going on a cleansing program and curing ANYTHING. Go back to your scientology convention or something if you think TRAINED PROFESSIONALS are trying to fuck us over. I've been to many, many doctors and pretty much all of them are overworked and underpaid, if they can fix you quickly, they will. They will not hold back treatment if they know it works. If they do, they are the exception, and STOP painting all doctors with the same discrimination brush.


 
That must have been some cup of coffee you just drank!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That must have been some cup of coffee you just drank!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That must have been some cup of coffee you just drank!


 
If he'd used it for an enima he would have gotten rid of his hemroids...


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I was trying to be serious.  Some people actually believe enemas can help cure cancer?  Come on.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

Super, how did you fair on your cleanse?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Super, how did you fair on your cleanse?


 
Thank you for asking Fit.  I actually pushed it back until Monday. We have a family gathering this Sunday and wanted to eat some of my aunts mademade cinnamon rolls!   Truth is that was a bonus. I pushed it back to mentally prepare for stickin a quart of coffee up my butt twice a day...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh....I could never do that!!!!  What exactly does the coffee enema do anyway??

I did really well on mine.  I lost almost 3 pant/skirt sizes and about 12 pounds.  Still losing also as my workouts and diet have changed drastically since the detox/weight loss program that I did.  

Here is a pic (in the black) of where I started and one (blue undies) of where I ended up after the program.  I'm sure I've lost more inches and weight since the end of the program, I just haven't weighed in lately -- I'm going to try to weight in next week maybe...trying to go by how my clothing fits more than what the scale says.
Good luck on your detox.
Fitty


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 4, 2006)

Can we see the front shots?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

no you dork!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh....I could never do that!!!! What exactly does the coffee enema do anyway??
> 
> I did really well on mine. I lost almost 3 pant/skirt sizes and about 12 pounds. Still losing also as my workouts and diet have changed drastically since the detox/weight loss program that I did.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks awesome girl! Congrats... You can certainly see the difference! 

Coffee enimas are beneficial for candida die-off and detox the liver and colon. Very important...


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> no you dork!



Darn, congrats and nice body by the way!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 4, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Darn, congrats and nice body by the way!


 
I'll show you my front.


----------



## brentls49 (Aug 8, 2006)

I tried cleansing and it worked well- I had more energy and I just felt a  lot better afterwords


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> I tried cleansing and it worked well- I had more energy and I just felt a lot better afterwords


 
Good know man, thanks. It's my second day and not eating is hard then a mofo! 

Btw, I'm crapping straight water already... I thought about trying some.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 13, 2006)

Finally it's finished! I didn't follow everything suggested, but I did manage not to eat for a week and take my supps. I juiced just once a day and drank bottled juices during the rest of the day. I didn't do much all week aside from relaxing... At midweek I had lost 8lbs. I imagine buy this time it's 10-15lbs. I didn't make the broth the program suggested because it sounded just nasty! I didn't do the daily enimas either. I did my first one this evening and it's not a pleasant experience. Very healthy however... I'm very pleased with my weight loss and my oily forehead is very much dry. Definitely proof positive... Fasting is a great way to help clean your body and give your digestive system a break. I suggest a cleansing program for everybody...


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Finally it's finished! I didn't follow everything suggested, but I did manage not to eat for a week and take my supps. I juiced just once a day and drank bottled juices during the rest of the day. I didn't do much all week aside from relaxing... At midweek I had lost 8lbs. I imagine buy this time it's 10-15lbs. I didn't make the broth the program suggested because it sounded just nasty! I didn't do the daily enimas either. I did my first one this evening and it's not a pleasant experience. Very healthy however... I'm very pleased with my weight loss and my oily forehead is very much dry. Definitely proof positive... Fasting is a great way to help clean your body and give your digestive system a break. I suggest a cleansing program for everybody...



Which program did you use? What did you consume everyday? What was in the juice you made and which bottled juices?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 14, 2006)

jaim91 said:


> Which program did you use? What did you consume everyday? What was in the juice you made and which bottled juices?


 

I did the 7 day miracle cleanse... Only food intake I had was juice. With the pre-bottled juice I bought I tried to stick with 100% juice that was not from concentrate. As well as drinking that I'd juice my own vegetables and apples once a day. Usually 2-3 cups worth. I drank over 1 gallon of juice every day. I got great results for such a short time period...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 14, 2006)

I lost just 8lbs... Weighed myself today. Apparantly at midweek my body decided to hold onto what it had because I was trying to starve it... The weight loss is just a bonus anyway.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you know where you heard this? I'd like to read more about that!















www.allthewhey.com
Rob05


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Super....glad you did well on your cleanse.  How did you feel over the 7 days?  

I'm still losing!  As a matter of fact, I've decided that I'll probably do a show in November.  If you do it again, I highly recommend doing the one that I did.  But you need to give yourself about a month or two before you try anything.

What else did you notice during your cleanse?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey Super....glad you did well on your cleanse. How did you feel over the 7 days?
> 
> I'm still losing! As a matter of fact, I've decided that I'll probably do a show in November. If you do it again, I highly recommend doing the one that I did. But you need to give yourself about a month or two before you try anything.
> 
> What else did you notice during your cleanse?


 

Thank you ma'am. I'm happy for you in your continued success. That's awesome! My weight pretty much returned within 2-3 days. Sucks, but I did it for the health benefits anyway... What I noticed the most aside from my skin improvements was a clear mind. Things were just more clear to me. Not that they aren't anyway, I am a genius afterall, but there was a noticable difference. I also realized that I had been over eating. Even though I always eat very healthy, I ate too much... I've already purchased four more cleanses for this year. I plan to complete them all... I'll look back through the thread for info on your cleanse again.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 18, 2006)

SpeedyReedy5 said:


> Do you know where you heard this? I'd like to read more about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I saw a commercial about the program I did. That pretty much grabbed my interest... The net is full of info. It's a wonderful resource, as I'm sure you already know...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

You really should try that one I did. I know it's a little expensive, but it is so well worth it!!  I think it is probably the best around!!


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 19, 2006)

Laura Creavalle is endorsing the Isagenix cleansing program now. Seems to be pretty effective


----------



## fatass (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.infomercialwatch.org/reports/7dmc.shtml


----------



## Beth1 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am trying to loose BF.  I am not a body builder (not even close). 

I wo a lot & try to eat well.  I have a pers trainer & it is working. I have went down a sixe in clothes.   Does anyone rec. cleansing for an ordinary person trying to lose bf? or do you think i'll lose the weight & then gain it right back?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations on your commitment to healthy eating and to hiring a trainer -- we all know how expensive that is!

In my personal opinion -- everyone should detox!  But also imo, you should use the right program -- one with a balance of all that you need.  There are tons of them out there and everyone knows which one I recommend, so I won't preach, but do your homework!

Good luck!

Oh, and why would you gain it all back?  That's what eating healthy and keeping tabs on your workouts are supposed to teach you -- to not yo-yo! 

Healthy living!!
Tam


----------



## Beth1 (Aug 30, 2006)

The trainer is expensive, but has been worth every cent.  

In one ofthe threads someone said they gained the weight back after detox.

I am condidering doing this.  I def. have to do my homework; I will check out your recs.

Thanks!


----------

